# My Toilet Leaks at the Base - Mushrooms Growing Around Toilet



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Floor is shot underneath tile, mushrooms were growing above and below around the flange.

This is a Real Time event as these pictures are being uploaded.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Tools of joy for this job.









Awe haell yeah!!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

nevermind.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Ok...... Now what? You patching or others?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

nice job tearing it apart..............


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Waiting on tile, finshing next week.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*no pictures*


I had a morbid need to see the mess you got yourself into but 

their were not any pictures.....


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Great. Next time I order mushrooms on my pizza that picture will pop in my head. good job on the job


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Still haven't finished this job because we never could match up tile. Customer has now decided to do the entire floor which I won't do. 

I'll probably never offer to do tilework again as this pushes off another couple-three weeks before my return.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Were those Psilocybin Mushrooms growing out from under the toilet?

Did you eat them? :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Mmmm shrooms. I want some dude yea buddy. What fun that was


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Tools of joy for this job.
> 
> Awe haell yeah!!!!


Is that some Harbor Freight crap? Lol. Job looks good though.


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

We usually dont get that deep into a repair. We usually tell the customer they need to ge someone to fix the floor and we'll come back to reset the flange and wc. The H.O. usually doesnt want to pay us to do all the carpentry work especially if we need to come back. I wish we did more of that stuff, but that way the liability isnt on our shoulders if something happens with the new floor or tile. I dont like telling them to call a carpenter because it opens the door for some handy hack to come in and do all the work. Then they'll call back next year with the rotten new floor because handy hack didin't reset the wc properly


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Abel Plumber said:


> Then they'll call back next year with the rotten new floor because handy hack didin't reset the wc properly


Considering it is already hacked with the closet flange set on the subflooring instead of on top of the finished floor what is the point?:whistling2:


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Abel Plumber said:


> We usually dont get that deep into a repair. We usually tell the customer they need to ge someone to fix the floor and we'll come back to reset the flange and wc. The H.O. usually doesnt want to pay us to do all the carpentry work especially if we need to come back. I wish we did more of that stuff, but that way the liability isnt on our shoulders if something happens with the new floor or tile. I dont like telling them to call a carpenter because it opens the door for some handy hack to come in and do all the work. Then they'll call back next year with the rotten new floor because handy hack didin't reset the wc properly


Funny how a carpenter called out first to a job like that could make the same claim about the plumber. I guess its a fine line.


----------

